# Does anyone from LI NY know a good hedgie sitter?



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I am going away from the 14th to the 20th. (It was a last minute thing). I MIGHT need one in case a friend can't come through and I was wondering if anyone knows a good place that can watch her that someone has used. I would consider bringing her but I'm going to a illegal state so I can't even do that. :/ -stressed-


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Oo thank goodness my friend can help. So never mind I guess.
But either way it'd be good to know of good places to board hedgehogs. So if anyone from this area knows post I guess. xP
(Sorry for double post ;-


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Im always willing to babys sit exp cuz u got her from me boy did she turn out to be a knock out.lol


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol yeahh. She's the besttt little cutie. ^-^
But it'd take 2 hours for me to bring her to you  Thank you though <3


----------

